# black drum are THICK!



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

well me and my buddys have been doin this for over a month now the black drum are so thick this winter its not even fair! we caught 117 keeper black drum in 3 hours today we also caught some sheephead and redfish. we all kept are limit all the black drum we kept were 4 to 7 lbs always a good time fishing out of marlin quay. its nice to get out and do some fun fishing, if only it was this easy to catch fish during charter season


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Way to go, Adam. Always look forward to you checking in and posting pics. Merry Christmas, bud.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

nice catchh leave some for the rest of us lol..


----------



## Bar-None (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice catch always good when to many is a issue.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome haul. Congrats on the catch. Good eatin right there.


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

You know I likes em thick. Owwwwwwww


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice catch......


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice catch right there you did great .......


----------



## HaroldWyatt (Dec 28, 2012)

*Need some surf fishing tips please*

We have five boys between age 8-12 that want to surf fish. Any advice on what to fish with and where on Pawleys this time of year is appreciated!










cutbait91 said:


> well me and my buddys have been doin this for over a month now the black drum are so thick this winter its not even fair! we caught 117 keeper black drum in 3 hours today we also caught some sheephead and redfish. we all kept are limit all the black drum we kept were 4 to 7 lbs always a good time fishing out of marlin quay. its nice to get out and do some fun fishing, if only it was this easy to catch fish during charter season


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Was this on a boat ? Or off a dock or the beach ?


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

( fishing out of marlin quay) That would be by boat ....Surf fishing and pier fishing pretty much over now
as the fish head out to warmer deeper waters.......


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

we caught them on still chillin. but you can catch them just as good off the jettys lots of guys are doing it i just dont want to walk 2 hours to the jettys when i can get there by boat in 2 minutes


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

cutbait91 said:


> we caught them on still chillin. but you can catch them just as good off the jettys lots of guys are doing it i just dont want to walk 2 hours to the jettys when i can get there by boat in 2 minutes


Tell jason, fshnjoe said stay out of my hole!!!
Way to catchem up!!


----------

